# Plasti Dip Eyelids and bowtie - Pics



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

First I would like to say welcome to finally making a profile. I like the way it looks nice and clean. It does add to the front of the car and looks like it supposed to be there. What else you have in store for the cruze?


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

I was just thinking of a K&N short ram and tinting the windows. Other than that I don't think I want to do too much. The motto is keep it clean lol. Thanks for the reply and feedback by the way!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks pretty good. Especially on the Ltz


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks man, I love what you did with your Eco btw. Looks awesome!


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it!!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks factory option. I like it!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. Welcome to the forum. 

May I suggest the bottom part of the bumper? Although your bottom lip is more "smiley" than I remember. Must be the angle.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

link to those vinyl wraps?


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Im a fan, that looks really good. I just did my emblems and rear spoiler in black on my white Eco and it turned out great. Plasti dip is some pretty legit stuff.


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

It's the plasti dip spray that makes it all possible. There are vinyls you can buy that cover the bottom portion of the eyelid but I just foudn the plasti dip was easier to apply.


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

Katee228 said:


> Love it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Thanks! I'm all about subtle details.


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

Mick said:


> Very nice. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> May I suggest the bottom part of the bumper? Although your bottom lip is more "smiley" than I remember. Must be the angle.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Thank you! I've been thinking about the bottom of the bumper too. I think it could work. The angle definitely puts a wierd curve on the front.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nathan[K] said:


> Thank you! I've been thinking about the bottom of the bumper too. I think it could work. The angle definitely puts a wierd curve on the front.


Honestly I'd leave it the way it is. The LTZ don't need it blacked out since the lower grill is already black and like you said it slopes. I don't think it will look as good as a Eco or LS bumper blacked out just sayin IMO.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Honestly I'd leave it the way it is. The LTZ don't need it blacked out since the lower grill is already black and like you said it slopes. I don't think it will look as good as a Eco or LS bumper blacked out just sayin IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Valid point. I think if the front bottom bumper were to be done then it would warrant some work on the RS side skirts as well which I'm not really wanting to do.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it looks Great! but I may be partial to it, mine are painted..

Looks good and enjoy the Modding Bug!!!


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

COLETRAIN said:


> I think it looks Great! but I may be partial to it, mine are painted..
> 
> Looks good and enjoy the Modding Bug!!!


The grille. I WANT it!


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks clean on your silver car. i like it too. :th_coolio:


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

COLETRAIN said:


> I think it looks Great! but I may be partial to it, mine are painted..
> 
> Looks good and enjoy the Modding Bug!!!


Omfg...I love your Cruze. It's clean, not too busy and yet I can't stop looking at it. You sir have wonderful taste and I fully agree that paint would be an excellent option however I'm super paranoid about screwing it up. Plasti is great since I can just do it over and over again until it's just right. Btw how did you install that grill? My car's front has it divided into 2 sections and I thought the Cruze's in the States were the same. I love it, impart your wisdom!


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Nathan[K] said:


> Omfg...I love your Cruze. It's clean, not too busy and yet I can't stop looking at it. You sir have wonderful taste and I fully agree that paint would be an excellent option however I'm super paranoid about screwing it up. Plasti is great since I can just do it over and over again until it's just right. Btw how did you install that grill? My car's front has it divided into 2 sections and I thought the Cruze's in the States were the same. I love it, impart your wisdom!



You are correct about the split grill, I bought a new stock front faschia and cut the center bar out and all the other changes, i will bolt the stock set up back on for the lovely Michigan winter...


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice and you did a clean job. Thats the only bad part about having a black cruze, I can't do certain accents.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Very nice and you did a clean job. Thats the only bad part about having a black cruze, I can't do certain accents.


That's the truth right there. I'm in the same boat. Oh well, at least the black itself looks sharp for the 2 seconds it's clean after washing it!


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

OP, I LOVE that look! I might have to give that a shot when I get my paws on Plasti Dip.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great! Really nice work!

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------



## DoeLow615 (Jan 19, 2017)

can u post links as to where u got the material from. I like them. good work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DoeLow615 said:


> can u post links as to where u got the material from. I like them. good work.


Walmart or Dip your car see Plasti-dip more info.

Otherwise Closest Menards to Nashville: 

JEFFERSONVILLE
4400 TOWN CENTER BLVD
JEFFERSONVILLE, IN
47130

Man this is an old thread!


Welcome Aboard! :welcome:


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

COLETRAIN said:


> I think it looks Great! but I may be partial to it, mine are painted..
> 
> Looks good and enjoy the Modding Bug!!!


What is the front bumper fascia called?


----------

